
MIT TabulaROSA: Tabular OS Arch for Massively Parallel Heterogeneous Comp Engine - espeed
https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.05308
======
rbanffy
There is a colossal amount of investment in managing clusters of relatively
puny nodes carved out of massive boxes broken into VMs, but I'd love to see
what can be done for an OS for the kinds of machines that we have on our desks
- with a couple complex and "general purpose" cores along with dozens, if not
hundreds of small cores tuned to specific operations. I'm curious on how they
could be unified under a single OS, managing processes sharing, perhaps, a
single memory space but running wildly different instruction sets.

I would expect that would have been done in the mid 90's a couple times.

~~~
qubex
This reminds me of TAOS
([http://www.uruk.org/emu/Taos.html](http://www.uruk.org/emu/Taos.html)), an
operating system designed for the Transputer parallel computing architecture
and later extended to heterogeneous parallel architectures.

